# Anyone elses male not lift their leg for #1?



## Oje (Apr 14, 2012)

Just curious if my boy is the only one who doesnt lift his leg to pee. Not something im really looking to fix, he can go to the bathroom however he pleases really, just wondering if i have the only weird boy.

Sometimes on a walk he'll try to hit a bush and when he lifts his leg he almost hops on the other leg and looks like he has no clue what hes doing but anytime he's in my yard he doesnt even think about lifting his leg.


----------



## Vilebeast (Feb 29, 2012)

my boy does and doesn't, to my understanding its a learned behavior. I know a few dogs that don't ether.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

basically i've noticed that if my boy has to go simply because he has to go then he kinda squats. if we are out for a walk or at a friends house or something, then he wants to stop and go more often liftin his leg and sayin "i was here"


----------



## Oje (Apr 14, 2012)

Ive also heard its a learned behavior but the only thing Carter learns when another dog lifts its leg is to move because he almost gets hit. Its like he thinks their lifting their leg to give him a better view lol


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Ecko doesn't. Never has and not likely ever will. Even when he marks near the fence he squates. While he has more opertunity to step in the puddle, he is less likely to pee directly on himself. So I am A OK with it.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Crush very rarely lifts his leg and my other 2 boys do both lol. crush likes to walk and pee, I guess he trying to prove males can do 2 things at once lol { he does a bad job of it though , usually pees on his foot } .


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Zorro done it ONCE. He 11months


----------



## Vilebeast (Feb 29, 2012)

angelbaby said:


> Crush very rarely lifts his leg and my other 2 boys do both lol. crush likes to walk and pee, I guess he trying to prove males can do 2 things at once lol { he does a bad job of it though , usually pees on his foot } .


This cracked me up.


----------



## Oje (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm a little shocked to see that so many dont do it. Growing up my parents had a male dog, and they currently have a male and they both lifted their leg like they knew they were supposed to.

Like i said its not something im looking to change, but good to see my boy isnt the only one.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i wish my boys didnt hike their leg.. i'd rather not have piss on everything in the backyard.. Diesel will hike his leg on Daisy if she's peeing.. i get sooo mad.. lol


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

LMAO poor daisy. I agree though Id rather they pee down then on everything too.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Hachi lifts his leg if we are on a walk or if he is just having fun running around the yard. But when he really has to go he only lifts it halfway! AND like Crush, he walks and pees too! Lol, gets it all over himself...


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

LMAO @ walk and pee

at least Odin doesnt do that. and he rarely gets it on himself either.


----------



## papertissue (Apr 14, 2012)

I have a girl dog that lifts her leg when she pees. Haha it must be a learned behavior. XD


----------



## LoveMyBully17 (Apr 17, 2012)

I thought I was the only one! My boy doesn't lift his leg either. He's always sporting that sissy-squat, in our yard, or in public, doesn't matter. Last time he tried to lift his leg, he literally fell over. Then stood back up and squatted. Oh well. I love him. Even if he is a pansy pisser.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

My boy (pictured in my signature) is over a year old and still squats as well. He don't walk and pee, but he still manages to get all 4 paws wet lol.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

I only have 2 out of 6 that raise their leg.. the other 4 squat.. I've seen the pee while walking thing... lol.. doesn't always end up well


----------



## Oje (Apr 14, 2012)

Well i guess i should be happy he doesnt pee on himself then haha he's got the squat down.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

A few months from 3 and Dakota's still a squatter. I think we need a squatter support thread.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> basically i've noticed that if my boy has to go simply because he has to go then he kinda squats. if we are out for a walk or at a friends house or something, then he wants to stop and go more often liftin his leg and sayin "i was here"


I agree, thats how my pup is, depends on where we are, but on walks its leg up and hitting high! lol

I don't think its learned because my boy wasn't around boy dogs and he lifts his leg. Just depends if there is something to piss on or just grass. He is a smart boy, who wants splash back!??! lol



angelbaby said:


> Crush very rarely lifts his leg and my other 2 boys do both lol. crush likes to walk and pee, I guess he trying to prove males can do 2 things at once lol { he does a bad job of it though , usually pees on his foot } .


HAHAHA poor crush! Apparently that's a FAIL on multi tasking lol



cEElint said:


> i wish my boys didnt hike their leg.. i'd rather not have piss on everything in the backyard.. Diesel will hike his leg on Daisy if she's peeing.. i get sooo mad.. lol


POOR DAISY LMAOOO



LoveMyBully17 said:


> I thought I was the only one! My boy doesn't lift his leg either. He's always sporting that sissy-squat, in our yard, or in public, doesn't matter. Last time he tried to lift his leg, he literally fell over. Then stood back up and squatted. Oh well. I love him. Even if he is a pansy pisser.


why it gotta be sissy squat?? lol Could just be the better way to pee when you have ham bones legs with crazy thick muscles hahaha



ThaLadyPit said:


> My boy (pictured in my signature) is over a year old and still squats as well. He don't walk and pee, but he still manages to get all 4 paws wet lol.


how the hell does he do that lol. He needs different grass to suck up the pee faster lol


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

ames said:


> I agree, thats how my pup is, depends on where we are, but on walks its leg up and hitting high! lol
> 
> I don't think its learned because my boy wasn't around boy dogs and he lifts his leg. Just depends if there is something to piss on or just grass. He is a smart boy, who wants splash back!??! lol


exactly. i tease Odin when he lifts his leg to pee up high on a tree and then misses. lol makes me laugh.


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

Depends if he really has to go he will squat. If he is being a butt he will lift his leg to make sure he hits an object he can't stand over. Like the picnic table, chair, pool or the neighbors dog. lol All the males in my house think I have nothing better to do then clean up after them.


----------



## jerseypeach (May 17, 2012)

Celestial88 said:


> A few months from 3 and Dakota's still a squatter. I think we need a squatter support thread.


When he first came from rescue he lifted his leg, but since then he has only squatted...doesn't bother me one way or the other...but we should have a male squatter support thread for sure!! HA


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

I have two males who do lift their legs every time they pee and two who never lift their legs.


----------



## =CC= (Mar 20, 2012)

Moosh actually sits while he pees!! On occasion he will lift his leg, usually when he's trying to impress Benny.

My Boxer always tended to squat, and would get pee all over his chest...I carried a rg to wipe his chest off after pee.


----------



## tmack92 (May 22, 2012)

add another squatter to the list


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

ames said:


> how the hell does he do that lol. He needs different grass to suck up the pee faster lol


LMAO, well here in East TN, it rains a lot, especially in the valley where I'm at. So the ground seems to hold a whole lot more moisture lol. When Roller pisses, he sprays the back of his front paws, and he stands so awkwardly that he manages to spray his toes on his back feet.


----------



## Dante / 360 (Jun 11, 2012)

My boy doesn't either. It usually gets a laugh though.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I think some dogs are just not comfortable hiking. Marley was never around other males as a pup but still learned to lift his leg at a very young age. Dosia on the other hand was only around Marley and saw him hiking all the time and has still never done it. I think he's tried a few times but he's turning 4 this year and is still a squater lol.


----------



## Zero (Jun 14, 2012)

Well I have 3 male dogs Maxx a staffy whos just over 4 Pepper my husbands English Pointer and Zero my 6 month old ABPT..None of them lift to pee..Pepper will but only one a certain tree in my backyard most of the time he's to interested in what the other 2 are doing to make to the tree.

I would much rather have them not lift their leg to pee my Rotti used to lift his leg on everything and anything that was outside =/


----------



## CarmenLovesPitbulls (Mar 10, 2012)

Oreo doesn't do it at all. His brother has learned how to after getting peed on by my brothers 11 year old pit so many times, but he still doesn't quite have the hang of it. I'm hoping Oreo will learn seeing those 2 and my other dog do it.


----------



## CroBlondie (Aug 8, 2012)

Well,I have a 2 months old girl who lifts her leg up almost half percent of the pee pee time.My man said it is weird but I just assumed it is a dog's preference.Now I'm confused.


----------



## Its.me.ashley (Aug 7, 2012)

My boy does the same, but he's still a pup, only about 4 months so I'm not sure if he will pick up the leg eventually or not, I have serious doubts though because his best furry friend is a lab mix and he squats too. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Nanzalone (Aug 7, 2012)

my male dogs tend not to for a while and then after a couple of months they end up lifting


----------



## 2xPITBULL (May 13, 2012)

_My boy is 18 mos and dont lift his leg ... when he was younger i discoraged it. he trys to mark and i call it his 'travaling' because he squates and walks lol ... now my 5yr old female some times will hike her back leg when she is checking new areas out ..._


----------



## Kai (Jun 10, 2012)

My boy is seven months and just recently started to lift. He seems confused at times and sometimes he doesn't have the right balance so he just pees on his front paws, I hate it lol. I have also caught him lifting to pee and then starting to poop with his leg up lmao idk how he does it. He also has started to try to cover his pee with the grass after he is done by kicking, I wonder if that is learned or instinct.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

My 9 year old still doesn't lift all the time depending on if it is something he wants to hike on but, even then he just kind of awkwardly stretches and tilts instead of raising the leg LMFAO. Has done that all his life.


----------



## RealRasta (Jul 16, 2012)

My dog in the signature link below is 6 months an a week old. He does not lift his leg ever..... 100% believe it is a learned trait to do so.

He squats about 1/2 the time and the other half of the time he does this pointer stance. rofl..I just think he is being lazy or maybe he is working his way up to just a standing pee.. Only time will tell.


@kai 

My guy kicks the grass with his hind legs after pooping since he was 4 months old.... I just always took it as " I am done " signal... lawl


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

My ACD is off and on with hiking his leg. Mostly he doesn't. When my pit female pees in the open, he marks over her and doesn't hike.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

CroBlondie said:


> Well,I have a 2 months old girl who lifts her leg up almost half percent of the pee pee time.My man said it is weird but I just assumed it is a dog's preference.Now I'm confused.


Just FYI, it's not weird for a female to lift their leg. Usually, a female who has a dominant personality will lift her leg while peeing, and then scratch both her back legs after she's done.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Just FYI, it's not weird for a female to lift their leg. Usually, a female who has a dominant personality will lift her leg while peeing, and then scratch both her back legs after she's done.


Hain't that the troof. My female is A pit ********.


----------

